

First Ubuntu phone pics surface - schrodingersCat
http://imgur.com/a/h22Fi

======
mtgx
The design looks nice, but it appears quite thick - I hope that doesn't mean
it's using an Atom processor.

~~~
schrodingersCat
Gah! I hope not. Ubuntu has _great_ ARM support, so there's really no excuse
not to use one of the many low power SoCs available.

------
antonwinter
what no CLI?

